
Ask HN: Experiences moving in/out of the .NET world? - raarts
I have an opportunity in the .NET realm. I don&#x27;t have any experience with the Microsoft world. I&#x27;d like to ask the HN community for experience and opinions. I know it&#x27;s big in the enterprise world, Azure is doing really well, and it&#x27;s a career for many people. 
Who has done the same? Was it hard? Did you find openness to non-MS technologies? Did you see people moving the other direction? Was it hard to make the switch?
======
daleholborow
tldr: I'm pro .NET tooling and think / hope it's future is bright. Unless you
mean "Sharepoint", in which case, opinions are somewhat more divided ;)

I've variously programmed javascript, Matlab, R, Java, C#, PHP, old ASP
JScript, VB, VBA, C++, T/P/SQL, Typescript, etc. Having gotten accustomed to
the .NET stack, the type safety, the new open source community efforts etc, I
am solidly in the C# (and F# if i can find work in it) camp and would avoid
going back to dynamic / scripting languages as much as possible.

VSCode is a great IDE, VSStudio is a beast but still powerful, and I really
think Typescript is a great idea. Azure is similarly experiencing pretty solid
growth I believe, although I've used it in only limited fashion myself thus
far.

You are right though, MS tools still have an enterprise-only perception, so
you wont be the trendiest kid in amongst all the hipsters. But with things
like .NET CORE and its solid performance, open sourced nature, etc, and with
people waking up to the fact that "using json to store all your data
structures in a database designed by guys who aren't database engineers could
be a bad long term plan" and so instead embracing SQL dbs again (and with
cloud hosting providers now providing SQL , MS SQL server moving to Linux
hosting, etc) I think/hope that more people keep their options open and
consider the .NET stack. It makes me feel productive, and I'd rather build
things that work, make money and provide useful results, than endlessly pursue
every new trendy thing down the rabbit-hole.

------
PaulHoule
I went from .NET to Java to Python.

